# Why not boxers



## rockomitchell (Jun 27, 2008)

Why do people not use boxers for hog hunting seeing that is what they were bred to be for.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

My cousin had 1 for years, called him Flag Ship he died of old age. One of the best dogs he ever had. Another really good dog he had was a red speckelled cattle dog. Dad, Daryle and I were out hunting one winter morning when the red dog got his throat ripped out. It's the only time I have ever seen a dog killed. I was just a kid at the time, so the memory has stuck with me over the years.
People tend to forget about the older breeds and crosses Greyhound X, staghound X, cattle dogs, sheep dogs and even Jack Russells. We catch our pigs with the dogs, I'll try and post a photo.If you are going to be hunting on your own with one dog I would use him/her as a bailing dog. Boxers are a good choice not too big in body mass or too heavy on their pads. A kelpie sheep dog is another good choice for a pig dog similar in body type and size and I've seen them run the legs off the bigger type of hold them type dogs, time and time again. The bigger bull arab, mastiff dogs are better if you are going to catch hogs live, much safer when you are walking up to throw a bigger hog. 
Don't do what I used to do years ago, toyota 4x4, dog or two and a pump action rimfire 22 Rossi, the 22 that is! I use to head shoot them. Then I read an article about Elmer Keith and his opinion of what a dangerious game rifle should do, ie break both shoulders and exit the other side. I've been a convert and practioner of his theory ever since. I had to start out with smaller center fire rifle and work my way up through the recoil, my next rifle will be a .375 H&H. I've used a 30-06 alot, to put bailed hogs on the ground, it's a bit of over kill for the size pigs we hunt. Nowadays I carry a Puma 44 Mag with me as a back up weapon. The most important thing to do when shooting a bailed hog is not to get to carried away about shooting the hog and keep one eye on your dog.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Aussie,

What type of dogs in the photo?


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

The dog in the second photo getting his breast plate ripped up is a pure bred bull arab. If you want to know more about the breed go to www.boardogs.com , there is some information on breeds there.
The first photo is of Bull, boxer/bull arab/hunt away X, hunt away is a breed of New Zealand sheep dog. He is a real good finder and one of the best dogs my hunting mate Paul has had.
The second photo is Reggie, daughter of Bull, on her mothers side she has American bulldog/ great dane/ mastiff/ wolfhound X.
The last photo is my ***** Molly, 11 month old, 80 lbs., American bull dog/ great dane/ mastiff X . She is not related to the others, bred by a guy in a neighboring town


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice pics!!!


----------

